
Profit from Free Publicity with These 5 Steps from Joel Kessel - harveyramer
http://sidepreneurmagazine.com/1893/joel-kessel/
======
harveyramer
Here are Joel's 5 Steps:

1\. Remember to plan and prepare. What’s your action plan? What are your
goals? What are you trying to do? Do that planning and preparation.

2\. Clarify your story or message.

3\. Create a message map to help you stay consistent with how you’re
communicating. Having a message map will help you In conversations like this.
It will help as you’re preparing presentations, sending e-mails, or writing
blog copy. Clarifying your story and your message really is critical.

4\. Assemble the right materials. Do you have a press kit in place? Do you
have a nice professional bio? Do you have a fact sheet on your company,
product or service? Have those materials ready. Then, when a reporter says,
“Can you send me more information?” You can answer, “Here it is.” Reach out to
the media to book interviews and other opportunities. If you have prepared for
opportunities, doors will open.

5\. Leverage your results. Use media placements to fuel your marketing
efforts.

